# Tarmac Sport



## apapage (Sep 12, 2012)

I picked up a lightly used 2013 tarmac sport last week. As I was setting up my ride position, I noticed that there is some drag on the front wheel (not from the brakes). Does anyone have any experience with the DT Axis 2.0 wheels? I see that there are mixed feelings in the forum, but I can't find any technical info on them, for example, do they have cone bearings?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

apapage said:


> I picked up a lightly used 2013 tarmac sport last week. As I was setting up my ride position, I noticed that there is some drag on the front wheel (not from the brakes). Does anyone have any experience with the DT Axis 2.0 wheels? I see that there are mixed feelings in the forum, but I can't find any technical info on them, for example, do they have cone bearings?


Here's some info that might be of interest.
SPECIALIZED | Replacement Cones for DTswiss axis 2.0

Some hubs use rubber seals which (when new) can cause some drag. Assuming the wheel spins smoothly (albeit, with drag), before disassembling the hub I suggest peeling back the rubber seals and applying grease where they contact the hub. I had a Ritchey front wheel that exhibited the same and that one application cured it. 

HTH...


----------



## apapage (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks. The wheel spins smoothly, just has a significant amount of drag. I will take a close look to see if the seals are the culprit.


----------



## apapage (Sep 12, 2012)

Quick update, turns out that the skewers were adjusted too tight, but there is still a little drag. Looks like the bearings were adjusted at one time, also too tight. One concern is that spinning axle by hand the motion is not smooth. Kind of gritty. I will take cones apart to make sure there is no damage to the cones and adjust the bearings properly.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

apapage said:


> Quick update, turns out that the skewers were adjusted too tight, but there is still a little drag. Looks like the bearings were adjusted at one time, also too tight. One concern is that spinning axle by hand the motion is not smooth. Kind of gritty. *I will take cones apart to make sure there is no damage to the cones and adjust the bearings properly.*


That's the more thorough approach (and would allow you to repack the bearings), but if you want to try a quick bearing adjustment, place a cone wrench on the left and right sides (of the cones, NOT the lock nuts) and gently 'open' the adjustment by using counter force (as if you were loosening both). There's generally enough 'play' between the assembly to allow for those small adjustments.


----------



## apapage (Sep 12, 2012)

Put some miles on the bike and really love it. 

Regarding the wheels, I adjusted properly and haven't had any issues. Still true after 1000 miles, even riding through the poor streets in NYC. 

There was a knocking noise when I put a lot of effort into pedaling, but narrowed it down to a loose seat. 

The only issue I have is with the brakes. I rode a vintage cannondale with RX100 components (equivalent to the 105, but different finish from what I understand) before I purchased the tarmac. The cannondale has downtube shifters and the brake levers therefore only control braking. When I started riding the tarmac I noticed that braking wasn't as good as the old cannondale. I attributed the difference to the complexity of the shifters and perhaps different geometry/leverage as a result. I rode the cannondale again recently, and I could really tell the difference. The old brakes are way better than the ones on the tarmac. The 105 brake levers on the tarmac work perfect, so I don't suspect that they are the culprit. Perhaps it is the axis 1.0 brakes. Anyone ever change out the brakes? If so, is there a difference?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Assuming your brakes are set up reasonably, the first thing to consider changing would be the pads - try Koolstop pads for example.


----------



## apapage (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks. I will give it a try. Perhaps the original pads hardened from use (heat) and that is why I notice such a bigger difference between the two now.


----------



## apapage (Sep 12, 2012)

FYI - Brake Pads replaced with shimano 105, which made a huge difference. The original pads on the Axis brakes didn't perform that well to begin with, but I am surprised that they deteriorated so quickly ~1000 miles. The shimano pads on my other bikes lasted several seasons.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Brake pads and tires are the first thing I'd replace on almost every new road bike.


----------

